# Received separation agreement request from w's attorney today



## firetruckred (Apr 25, 2010)

My wife and I have been separated for almost two months now. She left me very abruptly after she discovered that I spent money without her knowledge on things I shouldn't have. I initially lied to her about what it infact was spent on but came clean after she had already walked out on me. She knows everything now but I don't think she really believes me. 

We had been talking about every week or so, not great communication but talking none the less. I have been meeting with a counselor each week to work on my issues and have made great progress. Today I arrived home after a good session and in getting the mail there was a letter from an attorney that she retained requesting me to get in contact with them about getting a separation agreement.

Right now I'm just in shock. After two months this seems really sudden and almost final. So why would she be asking for this now? Is it that she just doesn't feel at all that she can trust me anymore and wants legal barriers or has she really just moved on that quickly?

Marriage with her was average at best before all this happened but nothing that would really cause her to react so severely. Can anyone help put this in perspective for me as to why she might feel the need to react so severely to me and then how to deal with the request for a separation agreement?


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

In a summary, a separation agreement is a legal way of saying, "While we are separated, I'm responsible for this, you are responsible for that" and it is a way of protecting yourself. My guess--and it is purely that...a guess--is that since you spent money where you shouldn't have AND then lied about it, this is her way of covering herself should you choose other expenditures and lies. 

I would suggest a consultation with an attorney to find out your rights and consider this as her way of protecting herself.


----------



## LVS (Apr 5, 2010)

She filed for separation not divorce 
I agree with Affaicare 
and I can see it as a warning means next time is divorce and giving you a really hard time if you need to go back together so you won't repeat it in your whole life and she is also showing you how much what happened hurt her deeply

i also suggest to see an attorney


----------



## firetruckred (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you both, I needed the kick in the butt to find an attorney which I'll take care of shortly.

At least in my state, they require a separation of a year before a divorce can take place and this is all so fresh that we have a lot of time yet before a divorce is even possible.


----------

